# MK7 Golf R Spruce up



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

The golf is now 3600 miles old and hasn't seen much in the way or washing since it's first bath back in October when we picked it up. As I've been off on paternity leave and things are quite chilled indoors, I spent about 4 hours on the Golf today. It was sorely needed and I feel a bit bad leaving it so long but where we live it's a bit akward getting all the kit out.

Anyway, not many during photos of what went on but basically, Power Max TFR to start x 2, 2BM wash, clay, iron x, snow foam, towel dry, Fusso to top. It was wearing AF Desire but thought I'd try the Fusso on it. Exhaust done with the britemax twins.

Here are the pics:

To start:







From one panel...


At least all 4 work...


50/50


Finished Pics












Hope you like.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lovely


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Very very nice, looks great in white!

How you enjoying it in general the Golf? Did you go for DSG or manual?


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Very very nice, looks great in white!
> 
> How you enjoying it in general the Golf? Did you go for DSG or manual?


It's brilliant. It's a DSG with Adaptive Chassis Control. It's lovely to drive round town and goes well when needed. Very glad we went for this one and makes selling my M3 much more bearable!


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks lovely mate, how do you find cleaning the wheels??

Mines at the dealers at the moment, asked if I wanted now or wait until 1st March to be on a 15 plate 

Only 19 days to go:driver:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice. 

I've got the gtd, would obviously much prefer an R! Mines not been cleaned since September, really needs gutting!


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

rf860 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I've got the gtd, would obviously much prefer an R! Mines not been cleaned since September, really needs gutting!


The GTD is a nice looker to be fair, if we were doing more miles I'd be happy with one of them but we're lucky to be in the R.



scoobyboy1 said:


> Looks lovely mate, how do you find cleaning the wheels??
> 
> Mines at the dealers at the moment, asked if I wanted now or wait until 1st March to be on a 15 plate
> 
> Only 19 days to go:driver:


I sealed the wheels when we got it home but I've noticed crud gets built up on the lip that runs behind the spokes. Sorted it with a microfibres and cleaner today but otherwise, the rest of the wheel is really easy to clean.

I bet your chomping at the bit for yours - what spec is it? :thumb:


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice work. Really like the R.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

horico said:


> I sealed the wheels when we got it home but I've noticed crud gets built up on the lip that runs behind the spokes. Sorted it with a microfibres and cleaner today but otherwise, the rest of the wheel is really easy to clean.
> 
> I bet your chomping at the bit for yours - what spec is it? :thumb:


Free tornado red, 3 door with DSG.:thumb:

When the dealer phoned to ask when I wanted delivery, I was so tempted to say now, but I thought about the salt on the roads and decided to wait that little bit longer with the bonus of it being on a 15 plate!!

They did say they would deliver on the Saturday 28th Feb, but I cant drive it until the Sunday which is the March 1st, at least it gives me a day to detail it.:thumb:


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Very nice indeed


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice:thumb:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Lovely motor motor mate, what were your thoughts on Fusso?


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Just absolutely love the new Golf...nice job :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice, best hatch out there.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Stu Mac said:


> Lovely motor motor mate, what were your thoughts on Fusso?


I find it really good in this weather, easy to put on and take off and leaves a great finish. The bodywork feels great to the touch today


----------



## jeff C50 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ive always been a fan of the Golf R, great job on the clean


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

Lovely motor buddy, how does it perform versus your old m3?


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, nice and clean.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

weemaco said:


> Lovely motor buddy, how does it perform versus your old m3?


The M3 was much more raw, sounded better and loved to be revved out. It was looser on the low speed corners and very stiffly sprung.

The golf is just as fast in a straight line but it wins out of tight bends and roundabouts. It's far more civilised even with the suspension in RACE. The DSG vs the SMG is far superior except when gunning it as the feeling of a S6 change in the m3 is ace.

Basically, the golf is a bloomin fast, brilliantly handling car that the Mrs can drive and drive it like any other golf. My mrs loves it in fact.

I'd still have another ///M tho given the right circumstances!


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

horico said:


> The M3 was much more raw, sounded better
> 
> Basically, the golf is a bloomin fast, brilliantly handling car that the Mrs can drive and drive it like any other golf. My mrs loves it in fact.
> 
> I'd still have another ///M tho given the right circumstances!


Summed up the difference between a hot hatch and a performance car right there


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

love these! can't wait to see one in the flesh at the Chicago Auto Show this weekend - damn americans not caught wind of the hot hatch lifestyle yet!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

what a nice looking golf.
great job on the clean up


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Bit stalkerish but u came past me on the A421 earlier, lovely looking car!!


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

luke w said:


> Bit stalkerish but u came past me on the A421 earlier, lovely looking car!!


If you're from ipswich, that's a good spot! :wave:


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Lovely looking Golf. Nice work Horico.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

:thumb: Yep just trucking back to Felixstowe!


----------



## jamiesim (Feb 7, 2008)

How are your wheels doing???

that li[p behind the spoke is killing me and they seem to be covered in some brown crud which is a pain to remove!!!


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

jamiesim said:


> How are your wheels doing???
> 
> that li[p behind the spoke is killing me and they seem to be covered in some brown crud which is a pain to remove!!!


Mine are exactly the same, it's a bloody pain. Not known wheels like it!


----------



## jamiesim00 (Nov 9, 2014)

Just over 4k miles and loving everyday








Had to make use of the late day light and a quick clean before bed!!


----------

